# New Reference View



## Deleted member 39308 (Dec 8, 2016)

Lightroom CC(2015.8) / 6.8, Adobe Camera Raw 9.8 introduces a new feature called Reference View.

To quote the Adobe press release:

"Reference View is a new view mode available in the Develop Module that allows you to compare 2 different images in order to make them visually consistent.  This is helpful when making a group of images from a single event look similar or setting the white balance appropriately in mixed lighting conditions."

Lightroom CC 2015.8 now available


----------



## frozenframe (Dec 9, 2016)

I think there's a_* bug*_ in the new Reference View. I've tried this out and found that LR will quickly flash the Referenced image when selecting/deselecting the crop tool. Of course there is a default warning that pops up when you are in Reference View and select the Crop Tool, 
"Selecting the Crop Tool will exit Reference View", continue / cancel. Continue exits Reference View into Loupe View. Thereafter selecting/deselecting the crop tool, LR will quickly flash the image that you placed as the Reference image. 

I've also noticed the only way to remove the Referenced Image is to exit the Develop module. Once you drag and drop an image for Reference it remains there until you exit the module. You can replace the referenced image by dragging and dropping another one, but there's no means to simply clear it.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 9, 2016)

frozenframe said:


> ....but there's no means to simply clear it.



It was intended that the reference image would be "sticky" while you're in Develop (although as you say you can replace it via drag and drop), and there's even a lock capability to make it "sticky" throughout the current Lightroom session (or until you unlock it again).

I can't see your bug, I don't see any flashing of the reference image. GPU issue again? Does it happen if you disable the GPU option?


----------



## frozenframe (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for replying Jim.
I disabled GPU and what LR does now is go back to the Reference Image mode, no flash of the image, just right back into the mode. Once an image is placed in the Reference window, clicking on the crop tool brings up the dialog I mentioned before. I click either continue or cancel. Then click the crop tool again to cancel using it. Now select the Loupe mode, move to another image, select the crop tool, crop or not and it brings up the Reference Image window. I see that it is sticky, I think way too sticky. Why would you want that one image to remain constant while working through numerous images in the Develop module? I can see it being useful, but having it pop up repeatedly, not so much.
I done a quick screen capture of it's behavior.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 9, 2016)

frozenframe said:


> Why would you want that one image to remain constant while working through numerous images in the Develop module? I can see it being useful, but having it pop up repeatedly, not so much.


Let's rephrase that question. Why would you want to keep RefPhoto panel visible if you have moved on to editing other images and no longer want to compare them with the reference photo? Why wouldn't you just close Ref Photo panel so the active image uses all the space?

If you're editing a series of photos, there can be circumstances where you want each one to look like the reference photo in some way - just as there can be circumstances where you don't. In the latter cases, you have no need to keep the Ref Photo panel visible.


----------



## frozenframe (Dec 9, 2016)

johnbeardy said:


> Let's rephrase that question. Why would you want to keep RefPhoto panel visible if you have moved on to editing other images and no longer want to compare them with the reference photo? Why wouldn't you just close Ref Photo panel so the active image uses all the space?
> 
> If you're editing a series of photos, there can be circumstances where you want each one to look like the reference photo in some way - just as there can be circumstances where you don't. In the latter cases, you have no need to keep the Ref Photo panel visible.


Ok, yes I see that. I've edited my previous post and included an animated screen grab of it's behavior. I think it's a bug.


----------

